# Walking, running and staying fit!



## Rob Fisher

Warm and humid out on the road today! Stopped to chat with the Winston Park Guardians and met the new WPG Dog! He is a beautiful animal and I'm not sure I would want to be running through the bush and being met by him! 

Also had a brief chat to this Blue Headed Lizard but he was in a bad mood and didn't want to chat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

I try and walk 6-7km's 3-4 times a week. It is amazing how much it affects my blood sugar levels and as a Type 2 Diabetic, I need to keep an eye on it. Having been watching my carb intake and exercising religiously I finally have my blood sugar levels under control and they have been in the "normal" zone for about 2 weeks which is a first in a long time. I'm feeling marvellous!

The nice thing about living where I do is the walk around the suburb is awesome!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nice cool weather for a walk around the suburb! 5.8km's with the Stratum V4 Dvarw DL Combo!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

I so much want to start cycling again. I got high hopes, but walking I do alot of.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I walk to the fridge and regularly jump to conclusions.

Enough said.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the walking and controlling the sugar @Rob Fisher 
That is fantastic!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## LeislB

I'm a type 1 diabetic @Rob Fisher. Was diagnosed soon after I got married 16 years ago. It's a battle. I applaud you for doing all you can to fight the battle.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

LeislB said:


> I'm a type 1 diabetic @Rob Fisher. Was diagnosed soon after I got married 16 years ago. It's a battle. I applaud you for doing all you can to fight the battle.



Bummer for your Type 1... not your fault... Type 2 is pretty much my fault and a lifestyle issue... but now I'm exercising and watching the carb inputs which is the biggest issue for me... for the first time in years, I have my sugar levels under control with a new drug my GP prescribed... it's not insulin but is also injected subcutaneously. Unfortunately, it's not cheap and medical aid don't pay for it... but for me it's a wonderdrug and having a sugar level of between 6 and 8 is amazing!

But yes exercise also really helps too!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LeislB

Wow, that's really interesting, must be awesome to have your sugar controlled like that. I would love to get an insulin pump but the loops you have to jump through are crazy and I'm not sure about having something permanently strapped to me, it's quite unnerving.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

After a few days of overindulgence, it was time to hit the road and do 8.5km’s.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Onegin with Dvarw DL went with on the 10km walk around the suburb!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

This friendly cat sits and waits for me. I stop to give it a good pet and then on my way again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hot and Humid out on the road today!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Chickenstrip

I was chased by a ververt monkey as a child and to this day I am absolutely petrified of them.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Onegin with Dvarw DL went with for a 7km walk around the suburb! Lovely overcast and cooler weather today!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## JPDrag&Drop

@Rob Fisher what a thread and motivation. Saw this post last year and decided to walk often. 3 months later lost 19kgs, eat moderate portions of food, indulge once a week and all by just walking 5-8km a day Mon-Fri. Feeling healthy and fitter. Just hope others will get this motivation and take the next step. No need for heavy exercises but walk at least 3-4 times a week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

JPDrag&Drop said:


> @Rob Fisher what a thread and motivation. Saw this post last year and decided to walk often. 3 months later lost 19kgs, eat moderate portions of food, indulge once a week and all by just walking 5-8km a day Mon-Fri. Feeling healthy and fitter. Just hope others will get this motivation and take the next step. No need for heavy exercises but walk at least 3-4 times a week.



That is AWESOME! Good one! Once I get my sneakers on and get on the road I love it... and when I get back and check my blood sugar levels and see how it's dropped from exercise it makes it all worthwhile.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Raindance

Proof of my three kilometre swim in less than fifteen minutes the other day:



Well, not really, was walking up and down the length of the boat though.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to get back on the road after a 2 week holiday and overindulgence!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Took the dogs for a quick stroll on the beach this morning, ended up swimming most of the way apparently...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Forty three days without skipping a beat, a new record for me.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

A good walk in the cool weather... a bit of drizzle but perfect walking weather! 8km's today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 226739


Your walks look so much more interesting than mine...



Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger

I looked in the mirror to see what kind of shape I was in.

Spherical

*Sphere Examples*

Spheres are round solid figures. Like circles, they have a radius in the center that is equidistant to every point on the sphere. However, unlike circles, they have volume and depth. Examples of real-life spheres are:


basketballs
planets
oranges
marbles
tennis balls
Stranger

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

A walk in the morning for a change... I normally walk in the late afternoon but felt I needed to hit the road and glad I did!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

After a bit of a break, it's time to hit the road again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

On the road again!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Staying fit Mail Baby! Got me a pair of really comfortable walking shoes! Acics Gel-Nimbus for the win! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Maiden Voyage in my new ASICS Gel-Nimbus 23 shoes! Most comfortable shoes ever! I can't believe I have never tried the ASICS brand before! Pretty warm on the road today but always good to be out in the suburb in the fresh air!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Maiden Voyage in my new ASICS Gel-Nimbus 23 shoes! Most comfortable shoes ever! I can't believe I have never tried the ASICS brand before! Pretty warm on the road today but always good to be out in the suburb in the fresh air!
> View attachment 231993
> View attachment 231994
> View attachment 231995
> View attachment 231996
> View attachment 231997
> View attachment 231998
> View attachment 231999



They have shoes made to fit your feet, with different cuts for different feet shapes. If you didn't go into the shop and ordered online it might be a good thing to find a store that can prescribe the closest fit to you.
Same with New Balance.


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> They have shoes made to fit your feet, with different cuts for different feet shapes. If you didn't go into the shop and ordered online it might be a good thing to find a store that can prescribe the closest fit to you.
> Same with New Balance.


Other major brands are supposed to have that too, but are more focussed on sales than the individual.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> They have shoes made to fit your feet, with different cuts for different feet shapes. If you didn't go into the shop and ordered online it might be a good thing to find a store that can prescribe the closest fit to you.
> Same with New Balance.



I did indeed go old school and went to the shop. Shoes are one thing I cannot order online because my feet need to check the fit!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> I did indeed go old school and went to the shop. Shoes are one thing I cannot order online because my feet need to check the fit!


That's good then you got the best fit. from what I know and remember they make custom bespoke shoes aswell,or used to. You could always inquire if the need arise.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Was so happy with my purchase of a pair of ASICS Gel Nimbus 23's I got a second pair today to rotate!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Awesome to see Rob

As I mentioned to you on the phone I also recently got a pair of ASICS walking shoes. Am surprised how comfortable they are for my foot 

And I have been a long term Nike wearer

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to hit the road and walk off the overindulgence from yesterday! 6km's should do it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

New record today at 9km's! Walking is great for blood sugar... the reading went from way too high to in the normal zone after the walk!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

There was a berg wind blowing and it was rather warm so I did a shorter route albeit an up and down one!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The third day on the road in a row... gotta get my blood sugar under control. Walking does wonders for Type 2 Diabetics!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

New record today! Over 10km's!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Innokin Coolfire Z80 Kit went on today's walk!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Love the monkey @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

New walking record today! 11km's!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Hussar Gobby on top of the Stratum Submariner went with on walkies today!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I am 2,8kg’s away from hitting the 100kg mark! I haven’t been this weight in over 15 years! Walking (with the odd trot to get the heart rate up) 4-5 times a week is really working.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I am 2,8kg’s away from hitting the 100kg mark! I haven’t been this weight in over 15 years! Walking (with the odd trot to get the heart rate up) 4-5 times a week is really working.
> View attachment 237615



That's great Rob!!!
Go for it!

Marvellous!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BeaLea

Rob Fisher said:


> I am 2,8kg’s away from hitting the 100kg mark! I haven’t been this weight in over 15 years! Walking (with the odd trot to get the heart rate up) 4-5 times a week is really working.
> View attachment 237615



That's amazing! Congratulations

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> I am 2,8kg’s away from hitting the 100kg mark! I haven’t been this weight in over 15 years! Walking (with the odd trot to get the heart rate up) 4-5 times a week is really working.
> View attachment 237615


That's awesome so you are at my weight 102 pure muscle!!! Under all my vat lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

A very cold and wet walk today! I hoped the rain would stop but no such luck! But had to hit the tarmac to keep up the regime!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have a feeling my intermittent fasting is taking a toll on the body because today’s’ 6km was a toil.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Much stronger today after a fat fillet steak last night!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

A good long walk today in the warmth and cool wind! Felt stronger today so pushed it to 8km's! The more the blood sugar results and weight improve the more motivated I become! So Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matchy-Matchy Vape and Shoes for today's walk around the suburb!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Are you OK Rob, I keep seeing pics of berries, nut and fungus. You can take this paleo thing a bit far you know.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Stratum Hussar Gobby combo went with on today's walk!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Short Sunday afternoon walk with the Stratum V4 with Dvarw DL on top!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Walkies through the suburb today testing the iPhone 13 Pro Max's Macro lens!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

ASICS have just launched their latest offering and happily, I have some Old Mutual reward points I can use at Sportsmans Warehouse! Bazinga! ASICS Gel-Nimbus 24's!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

This is while working.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Resistance said:


> View attachment 251839


Car broken?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

SmokeyJoe said:


> Car broken?


Didn't buy it yet


----------



## Rob Fisher

Back on the road again after overindulging at my godson's wedding! These Caterpillars are out in force and there are a lot of squashed casualties on the pathway!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Not walking around. But did see this beauty in my garden near my veg patch
Looks like a golden orb. Massive web as well. About a sqm

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

SmokeyJoe said:


> Not walking around. But did see this beauty in my garden near my veg patch
> Looks like a golden orb. Massive web as well. About a sqm
> 
> View attachment 252976
> 
> 
> View attachment 252977



Time to move again is it?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

SmokeyJoe said:


> Not walking around. But did see this beauty in my garden near my veg patch
> Looks like a golden orb. Massive web as well. About a sqm
> 
> View attachment 252976
> 
> 
> View attachment 252977



Fishing at Goedertrouw Dam (Northern Natal Eshowe way) there are hundreds of those spiders dotted along the edge of the dam and some of them are HUGE! I was a bit too busy fishing to take any pics of them... and their webs are really strong and casting into a web leaves your bait hanging in mid-air!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> Fishing at Goedertrouw Dam (Northern Natal Eshowe way) there are hundreds of those spiders dotted along the edge of the dam and some of them are HUGE! I was a bit too busy fishing to take any pics of them... and their webs are really strong and casting into a web leaves your bait hanging in mid-air!


Yeah i noticed that. I wanted to push my hand in the back of the web to get a pic compared to my hand, but the web is unbelievably strong. Its amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Time to move again is it?
> 
> 
> View attachment 252979


Then you dont want to see my 5 pet Tarantulas

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

SmokeyJoe said:


> Then you dont want to see my 5 pet Tarantulas



I don't mind looking at them through 4inch glass.... or on the interweb... but when there is one on my keyboard staring into my soul and plotting my downfall, that is when sh!t gets real... walking through a web I can dance better than the techno viking...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I don't mind looking at them through 4inch glass.... or on the interweb... but when there is one on my keyboard staring into my soul and plotting my downfall, that is when sh!t gets real... walking through a web I can dance better than the techno viking...


Comment of the week!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amathungulu's found on my walk! Another day or so and they will be ready to be eaten!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

All this without trying. Work got me walking in circles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------

